# Wo jetzt noch Angelurlaub machen?



## rheinfischer70 (28. Dezember 2020)

Wir überlegen, spontan eine Woche irgendwo hinzufliegen, wo es warm ist.

Gibt es überhaupt noch Regionen, wo wir jetzt noch ohne anschließende Quarantäneverpflichtung reisen können?


----------



## ralle (28. Dezember 2020)

Fallen mir spontan die Seychellen ein - kein Risikogebiet mehr.
Hier nachzulesen​​


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2020)

Ist nicht so einfach momentan...
Ich habe auch so ein Bock drauf, verzichte aber... Ich warte noch etwas und dann ohne Einschränkung...
Seychellen ist mir auch bekannt...


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Dezember 2020)

Am Rhein, vielleicht?  einfach mal zuhause bleiben.... Ich habe selbst einige Jahre im Sektor gelebt, du findest am Rhein oder Ruhr sicher stille Orte wo du keinen Menschen begegnest und eventuell anstecken könntest, oder selber angesteckt zu werden.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2020)

gehirn anschalten und einfach zu hause bleiben! 

Mir fällt wenig ein dazu! Wenn wir das Land nicht als risiko eingestuft haben, haben sie deutschland als solches eingestuft!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke auch, es ist die Zeit einfach die Füße still zu halten.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor, in 2021 und 22 einen Europa Road Trip zu machen.
Ist bis auf weiteres gecancelt!
Ich habe mich nun gezwungenermaßen sesshaft gemacht und gerade eine kleine Wohnung bezogen.
Meine Reiseaktivitäten werden sich wohl zunächst aufs Binnenland beschränken und dies nur wenn es zu verantworten ist, sich also die Infektionszahlen deutlich verringert haben.
Und ich selbst bestenfalls geimpft bin!
Wovon ich frühestens mit Mitte des kommenden Jahres ausgehe?
Für Leute, wie jetzt aktuell zu sehen, die sich an Skiliften drängeln, habe ich null Verständnis, alles asoziale Axxxxlöcher!

Jürgen


----------



## aesche100 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich luscher nach Kuba


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2020)

aesche100 schrieb:


> Ich luscher nach Kuba


Was soll das heißen und  geht es vielleicht in Deutsch?
Nach meiner Definition, luschern-schauen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

aesche100 schrieb:


> Ich luscher nach Kuba



COVID In*Kuba*tionszeit Ø 5-6 Tage


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Dezember 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> .....
> *Für Leute, wie jetzt aktuell zu sehen, die sich an Skiliften drängeln, habe ich null Verständnis, alles asoziale Axxxxlöcher!
> *
> Jürgen





R.S.


----------



## glavoc (29. Dezember 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für Leute, wie jetzt aktuell zu sehen, die sich an Skiliften drängeln, habe ich null Verständnis, alles asoziale Axxxxlöcher!


Sehr demokratisch und menschenfreundlich, wie immer^^.. Bin sogar so solidarisch, dass ich dir gerne meine Impfung und Intensivbett/Beatmungsgerät überlasse. (3% welche nach der Impfung Ärtzliche Hilfe oder einen Pfleger benötigen sind mir way too risky^^ Quelle CDC.)

*Zur Frage:*
Wenn Schweden zu kalt, eventl. Türkei, Malta, Albanien, Makedonien, Serbien, Montenegro, Tanzania, Zambia, Brasilien, Kolumbien, Costa Rica, Dom-Rep., Haiti, Mexico. Alles ohne Gewähr aber laut I-Net möglich.

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Dezember 2020)

Wohnmobiel geliehen ein paar Gasflaschen mit Heizpilz ans  Ufer und schon ist das  Gefühl vom Urlaub da.


----------



## JottU (29. Dezember 2020)

Füße stillhalten und zu Hause bleiben - so ein Blödsinn. Außer du bleibst in deiner Buchte und lässt dir alles liefern.


----------



## seppl184 (30. Dezember 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> .. Bin sogar so solidarisch, dass ich dir gerne meine Impfung und Intensivbett/Beatmungsgerät überlasse. (3% welche nach der Impfung Ärtzliche Hilfe oder einen Pfleger benötigen sind mir way too risky^^ Quelle CDC.)


Ich nehm mal an das in deinem Umfeld noch keiner an Corona verstorben ist......sonst würdest du vielleicht nicht so unüberlegte Sätze raushauen 
Was ist dabei wenn man mal nicht in Urlaub kann ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Sehr demokratisch und menschenfreundlich, wie immer^^.. Bin sogar so solidarisch, dass ich dir gerne meine Impfung und Intensivbett/Beatmungsgerät überlasse. (3% welche nach der Impfung Ärtzliche Hilfe oder einen Pfleger benötigen sind mir way too risky^^ Quelle CDC.)
> 
> *Zur Frage:*
> Wenn Schweden zu kalt, eventl. Türkei, Malta, Albanien, Makedonien, Serbien, Montenegro, Tanzania, Zambia, Brasilien, Kolumbien, Costa Rica, Dom-Rep., Haiti, Mexico. Alles ohne Gewähr aber laut I-Net möglich.
> ...



Gibt es dafür eine seriöse Quelle ?  Nö - oder ?
Quer-Geschi..e . !?

R.S.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Dezember 2020)

*Darf ich darum bitten, hier weiterhin die Contenance zu wahren ? ! *


----------



## Bertone (30. Dezember 2020)

Nein, kein Themen-Hijack, das war es dann auch von mir dazu.

@ Rheinspezie
CDC ... Centers for Disease Control and Prevention - US Gesundheitsbehörde. Seriöser geht es nicht, immerhin, die wollen die Impfung unbedingt.
Veröffentlichung vom 19.12.2020
Quelle: PDF - Seite 6


			https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/20432769/05-covid-clark.pdf


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt kein Medikament / keine Impfung ohne Nebenwirkungen.

Und je größer die Zahl der Impflinge , desto höher die Zahl derer , die diese Nebenwirkungen haben.

Bei einem Stichprobenumfang von 112.807 , kann man aus den Angaben, eine "negative Impfreaktions-Rate" von nur 2,79% ableiten.

Das sich bei einem geringen Teil der Impflinge unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen zeigen können , ist völlig normal.

Sogn. "Grippesymptome" können die Antwort des Körpers auf die ( entschärfte ) Bedrohung durch Teile des Virus sein , die verabreicht werden,

um das Immunsystem auf das Virus vorzubereiten.

Von Toten lese ich bei den Impflingen Nichts.

Das ist doch schonmal nicht unwichtig - außerdem bleibt die Impfung freiwillig, muss Jeder selber wissen.

P.S: Wir haben  gerade erst mit der Verimpfung begonnen - ich bin also gespannt auf unsere Daten , die dann ja noch kommen werden.

R.S.

PPS: Das war es dann mit dem OT von meiner Seite aus.

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich find (obwohl auch ich eine deutliche Meinung dazu habe) wir sollten versuchen, das hier nicht wieder in einen Corona Thread abgleiten zu lassen. So dringend das Thema uns allen am Herzen liegt, so müßig sind auch die endlosen Internet Diskussionen.
Ich Versuchs mal. 
Mein Angelkumpel hat es irgendwie hingekriegt, sich und seine Missus über die Feiertage auf die Kanaren zu beamen, wie und unter welchen Umständen weiss ich nicht. Aber es scheint möglich.* Da dort ja auch gut angeln ist, wäre das ja vielleicht ein Reiseziel für einen Angelurlaub?
Hg, und bleibt gesund,
Minimax


*ich hab darauf verzichtet, ihm Vorhaltungen zu machen. Er treibt mich seit Jahren mit seiner Vorliebe für FKK, Penisförmige Pinatas, Bautzner Senf und Teleruten & Sargblei zur Weissglut. Meine Empörungskraft ihm gegenüber ist einfach erschöpft.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich peile trotz allem für nächstes Jahr wieder Österreich (Ende April/Anfang Mai) und Slowenien im Juni an, wie schon seit rund 10 Jahren. Ist heuer leider ins Corona-Wasser gefallen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Sollte es damit nicht klappen, bin ich da bestimmt nicht erfreut, werde es aber hoffentlich überleben,

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Krallblei (30. Dezember 2020)

Nur ein guter Tip

Haltet euch fern von Istanbul und deren Flughäfen!!!!!!

Abstand ist nur mit Pfefferspray, Machete und Maschinengewehr möglich.. wir hatten Aufenthalt dort und hatten exteme Probleme mit diesen Bürgern.Nicht nur das.. Auch Angelgepäck... 100 Flüge seit 10 Jahren nie Probleme gehabt..  urplötzlich ist  Angelpäck gleich mit C4 Sprengstoff.


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich schlage Jamaica vor.
Dort kifft man sich so dermaßen den Kopp zu und bleibt einfach in der Hängematte mit nem Cocktail.
Kontakte so gut wie null.
Aber nicht den Freilauf vergessen 
So. Jetzt mal voll aufdrehen.
Video starten und die Augen schließen
Jamaica Feeling @Home

Irie


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Dezember 2020)

Also mit dem Zelt auf dem Wirtschaftsweg am Nordostsee Kanal, das wäre denke ich ok. Aber die warme Unterwäsche nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Also mit dem Zelt auf dem Wirtschaftsweg am Nordostsee Kanal, das wäre denke ich ok. Aber die warme Unterwäsche nicht vergessen.



Anstatt Zelt & Wirtschaftsweg könnte ich mir auch Schleppleine & Treidelpfad gut vorstellen, das spart dann wohl auch die warme Unterwäsche.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Dezember 2020)

Treidelpfad wäre der Wirtschaftsweg... Beim aktiven Zander Angeln läufst du ja auch von Buhne zu Buhne. Die Unterwäsche habe ich eher für die Nacht im Zelt angedacht.


----------

